# Another TV problem



## bastianska (Apr 5, 2011)

An insignia TV, that was given to me for free, is having some issues turning on. There is a faintly blinking green light where the power display is if you hold the power button but otherwise nothing will come up. Now, sometimes it will actually turn on without a problem but most of the time just sits and blinks... I've opened up the back and checked all of the basic things I know and reassuring that everything is in place. Any ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bastianska

When you opened the panel did you inspect the board for any bloated capacitors ?


----------

